# Daten Verwalten im Unternehmen, Software gesucht.



## le tuteur (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bin momentan für die Firma auf der Suche nach einer Softwarelösung die ähnlich Dropbox ist und es uns ermöglicht Dateien zentral über mehere Standorte zu verteilen, da wird mit der momentanen Lösung die aus mehreren Fileservern nicht mehr unseren Ansprüchen genügt, da wir den Überblick verlieren. 

*Daten zu dem Unternehmen:* ca. 40 Mitarbeiter und 3 Standorte, jedoch sind wir stark am wachsen.

*Die Kriterien an die Software sind: *
- skalierbar (wenn wir noch einen Standort eröffnen)
- Rechtemangement (mit Gruppen und LDAP Anbindung)
- einfache Bedienung 
- Kostenlos oder günstig mit einfacher Lizenzierung 
- für *Windows 8* verfügbar
- hostbar im Unternehmen oder in der Cloud
- hohe Datensicherheit
- für Unternehmens Einsatz ausgerichtet
- Dokumentenmanagementsystem 

*Frage:*
Welche Softwarelösungen kennt ihr die sich für unsere Anforderungen eignen würden? Was setzt ihr in eurem Unternehmen ein und wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Lösung. Habe schon etwas was Gogoogelt und bin dabei auf ein Dokumentenmanagementsystem von iqdoq gestoßen, etwas in diese Richtung scheint mit geeignet. Jedoch scheint mir der Preis bei Iqdoq nicht gerechtfertigt.

Vielen Herzlichen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!!

Gruß


----------



## le tuteur (31. Mai 2013)

Hat keiner einer Idee? Wäre wirklich dringend. 

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
schonmal daran gedacht Skydrive von Microsoft zu verwenden?
Hier auch eine Dokumentenverwaltung die Skydrive unterstütz: http://www.easy-pm.de/dokumentenmanagement.aspx

Vielleicht erfüllt das ja schon eure Anforderungen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## banshe (10. Juni 2013)

le tuteur hat gesagt.:


> *Die Kriterien an die Software sind: *
> - skalierbar (wenn wir noch einen Standort eröffnen)
> - Rechtemangement (mit Gruppen und LDAP Anbindung)
> - einfache Bedienung
> ...



Hallo le tuteur

Eine Lösung zu finden ist etwas schwierig!
Ihr wollt skalierbarkeit, hohe Datensicherheit, ein Dokumentenmanagementsystem, so einfach wie möglich und möglichst nichts bezahlen. Solche Produkte kosten Geld! 
Es ist nicht der Speicherplatz an sich der teuer ist, sondern die Sicherheit, Verfügbarkeit, Bandbreite Dienstleistung, Wartung etc.

Was meinst du mit Datensicherheit? Dürfen die Daten nicht "verloren" gehen, oder sind es heikle Geschäftsdaten?
Wenn es heikle Geschäftsdaten sind, würde ich mit das Thema "Cloud" nochmals gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Woher weisst du wo deine Daten liegen? In welchem Land liegen diese? Kannst du dies prüfen? Andere Länder - andere Rechte/Justiz..

Wenn ich eure Wünsche höre, denke ich an eine Hardwarelösung à la NAS. Je nach NAS sind diese bis zu einer gewissen Grösse skalierbar. Wenn ihr etwas wollt, welches enorm skalierbar ist, wird es enorm teuer (z.B.: EMC Isilion,  ;-) etc.)..

Aber das wird euer Budget bei weiii..tem sprengen...

Im welchem Preisrahmen befindet sich Iqdoc denn?

Grüss
banshe


----------



## le tuteur (3. Juli 2013)

banshe hat gesagt.:


> Hallo le tuteur
> 
> Eine Lösung zu finden ist etwas schwierig!
> Ihr wollt skalierbarkeit, hohe Datensicherheit, ein Dokumentenmanagementsystem, so einfach wie möglich und möglichst nichts bezahlen. Solche Produkte kosten Geld!
> ...



Hallo Banshe, 
erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfreiche Antwort.
Die Lösung bietet nämlich Iqdoq mit seinem Dokumentenmanagement System Hyperdoc. Das DMS verfügt sogar über weitere Dienste. Wir haben diesen Anbieter kontaktiert und gefragt, ob man das DMS entsprechend unseren Erfordernissen ausrichten kann. Die Antwort war JA. Denn HyperDoc ist sehr flexibel und kann auf die individuellen Anforderungen eines Unternehmens zugeschnitten werden.
Zudem bietet diese Software auch die Möglichkeit, die Personalakten zu verwalten. Hier ist der Link für weitere Infos. Was unseren Chef sehr überzeugt hat. Nur der Preis ist wie gesagt nicht ganz gerechtfertigt.
Der Preisrahmen befindet sich zwischen 10000 und 15000 Euro.  inklusive individueller Anpassung, Vor-Ort-Installation und Schulung.

Wie teuer soll EMC Isilion sein?

Grüße


----------

